# How much do hollow cheeks & visible cheekbones add to your attractiveness?



## lilhorizontal32 (Mar 31, 2021)

A lot of the slayers in my high school/college dont have these traits and still do well, so wondering if theyre really that important or just a nice to have


----------



## Julian (Mar 31, 2021)

PSL/Aspie trait tbh


----------



## Lux (Mar 31, 2021)

depends on your harmony & features. Hollow cheeks & good bones can compensate hard


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 31, 2021)

Pretty boys just need good skin, jaw and hair. Hollow cheekbones is for the masc look.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 31, 2021)

It's just a nice to have.

As long as you're not recessed harmony is more important


----------



## pizza (Mar 31, 2021)

is the only thing i have


----------



## pizza (Mar 31, 2021)

pizza said:


> is the only thing i have


this make look human,if i no give hollow cheeks i look like a literal subhuman


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 31, 2021)

Hollow cheeks may be one of the biggest singular halos I can count on one hand the amount of people I have seen outside with hollow cheeks and still have fingers left. That level of maxillary and cheekbone development is super rare nowadays since most people are recessed.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Mar 31, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Hollow cheeks may be one of the biggest singular halos I can count on one hand the amount of people I have seen outside with hollow cheeks and still have fingers left. That level of maxillary and cheekbone development is super rare nowadays since most people are recessed.


yeah some users here have reported getting more validation from others once they got to a sufficient bf% to show hollow cheeks. huge motivation for leanmaxxing tbh


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 31, 2021)

That's why I'm leanmaxxing ever since I got my zygos last year from puberty, they're high set and have good mass, I'm a a fatass but they pop at high bf somehow. I'm motivated to get hollow cheek halo. 


lilhorizontal32 said:


> yeah some users here have reported getting more validation from others once they got to a sufficient bf% to show hollow cheeks. huge motivation for leanmaxxing tbh


----------



## Survivor95 (May 25, 2022)

Beside hunter eyes, hollow cheeks and ogree curve are the biggest hallo tbh, as long it don't makes You look malnourished.


----------



## Growth Plate (May 25, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Hollow cheeks may be one of the biggest singular halos I can count on one hand the amount of people I have seen outside with hollow cheeks and still have fingers left. That level of maxillary and cheekbone development is super rare nowadays since most people are recessed.








The few guys and girls with hollow cheeks in my school are literally seen and treated as models


----------



## Gandy (May 25, 2022)

Being so low body fat you aren't malnourished but have visible cheekbones, ogee curve/hollow cheeks simply makes you look like a different species compared to 99.9% of people. Very superhuman, heroic look.

It's a gigantic halo. Think Jeremy Meeks but with 5% more body fat. His mugshot would have been invisible.


----------



## Prettyboy (May 25, 2022)

Harmony (facial ratios) is magnitudes more important than hollow cheeks, as they are just one striking feature which visibility greatly depends on the lighting conditions anyways. With that said, I do have very prominent cheekbones with hollowness and girs often comment on it being rare, special, eye catching. I wonder if it has more do with being lean, as that is the single most masculine trait.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (May 25, 2022)

Survivor95 said:


> Beside hunter eyes, hollow cheeks and ogree curve are the biggest hallo tbh, as long it don't makes You look malnourished.


This tbh, they are very important but Hunter eyes is the most unmoggablw feature


----------



## Zenturio (May 25, 2022)

Not sure if I have ever seen someone irl who had Hollow cheeks so they are definitely very rare and an immense halo


----------



## Tom Jones (May 25, 2022)

I’d say they are a big halo.

When I was leaner and mine were prominent my guy friends would say “you got some model shit going on your face”


----------



## Aesthetics_III (May 25, 2022)

it’s hard to compare since hollow cheeks are a function of leanness and being lean changes your whole facial structure and doesn’t just make your cheeks hollow









but hollow cheeks are a incredible halo. The defined part of Ballou’s face is a lot more aesthetic then the other side


----------



## Cope>rope (May 25, 2022)

A good amount


----------

